# Is this ringworm?



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Does anybody know what this skin ailment is?










I noticed it on my fuzzy hairless girl but if the others had it I wouldn't know because of their fur...

It's on a brand new mouse (in the last couple of weeks) so I'm a bit worried...of course it's in the middle of a 3 day weekend when no vets are in.

Since my mice are usually healthy I have never dealt with ringworm (is it ringworm?) or protein allergies (is it that)?

*Edit:* I have determined that this is pretty much ringworm. A friend and I who both got mice from a third friend have this symptom. I've bought tea tree oil. I have a 6 oz spray bottle but I don't know how many drops of tea tree oil (100% tea tree oil) to put in. Ideas? :?:


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I've never seen ringworm on a fuzzy/hairless mouse but on a normally furred mouse the fur is missing in patches (circular of course). It can be just one patch or multiple patches all over the body, including the belly. I treat all mice with tea tree oil mixed into water as a spray. What does 6oz equate to in ml? If you know that then I can tell you what strength I make mine in the equivalent volume.


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

I have never seen ringowrm on a mouse, but cavies are very prone to fungal infections and I did once have a rat catch something fungal. I have always used either canestan (or the generic equivalent) cream or bephar anti fungal spray for small patches.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks guys. Six ounces is 177.42 milliliters.

With other medications, don't the cavies lick the cream/spray off?


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Nope, never had a problem with them licking, the spray in particular tends to be absorbed into the skin very quickly.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks a lot. I have the tea tree oil and I will go get the spray too. I am paranoid. I've never seen an illness like this in my critters.

Here is a picture of her underside:










You can see the round shape on her belly.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

P.S., Cait, whatever concentration you use, is it safe on pregnant/nursing does as well?


----------

